# Blank screen on Acer Aspire X1700, motherboard dead?



## benysaj

Hey there,
My Acer Aspire X1700 was working marvelously until this morning. I turn it on and hear the fan, see the power light - and this is the state in remains in forever. No monitor action what-so-ever. The Monitor is not the problem because I checked that out. It seems that Acer has had a similar problem with their Acer Aspire One laptops, but for that there is a simple patch download. After trying a couple things I am pretty sure that the mother board is just dead all of the sudden. Is this theory correct? I want to try all options before I buy a new motherboard or take it to the PC guy down the road.


----------



## johnb35

Try removing and reinserting the memory or only try using 1 stick at a time.  I just worked on a computer that did this and it was a memory issue.


----------



## benysaj

Yep, you nailed it! All I had to replace was one stick of memory. Thank you very much!


----------

